# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Norvegji: Nje vajze myslimane djeg ferexhene ne 8 mars

## Takuli

Pikerisht me 8 Mars Sara Azmeh nga Syrija me banim ne Oslo sot dogji ferexhen e grave muslimane ne Oslo, ne prani te 2000 personave. Si reagim ndaj ketij akti, disa gra muslimane te mbuluara me ferexhe hudhen topa bore drejt Sara Azmeh e cila edhe u godit ne koke. Sara mendon se ferexhja e gruas duhet te perdoret vullnetarisht nga gruaja dhe jo duke e detyruar ate apo femijet te perdorin ferexhen. Sipas saj ky eshte edhe nje segregacion i femrave. Duke e djegur kete ferexhe do te digjen edhe kodet qe jane te arhivuara në ketë ferexhe, thote Sara. Njeherit me kete akt protestoj edhe kunder bindjeve muslimane se gruaja eshte vetem objekt dhe se ky akt eshte i imi i domosdoshem. Ferexhja i ndalon femrat te zhvillohen ne shume lami te jetes dhe ato nuk mund te i realizojne cellimet e tyre. Sara Azmeh nga Syrija me banim ne Oslo ka kulture muslimane dhe mori guximin per te kryer kete akt perkunder hudhjes se topave te pores te arazhuar nga indivit fanatik.
Enderroj qe te merr fund nje ferexhe e madhe e zeze ne mes perendimit dhe botes muslimane. Enderroj qe grate muslimane te kene mundesi per te lezvizur jashte pa ferexhe, u tha Sara te pranishmeve ne kryeqytetin e Norvegjise.

Linku nga nje gazet norvegjeze sot:

http://www.vg.no/nyheter/innenriks/a...p?artid=551334

----------


## [Perla]

> Pikerisht me 8 Mars Sara Azmeh nga Syrija me banim ne Oslo sot dogji ferexhen e grave muslimane ne Oslo, ne prani te dymije personave. Si reagim ndaj ketij akti, disa gra muslimane te mbuluara me ferexhe hudhen topa bore drejt Sara Azmeh e cila edhe u godit ne koke. Sara mendon se ferexhja e gruas duhet te perdoret vullnetarisht nga gruaja dhe jo duke e detyruar ate apo femijet te perdorin ferexhen. Sipas saj ky eshte edhe nje segregacion i femrave. Duke e djegur kete ferexhe do te digjen edhe kodet qe jane te arhivuara në ketë ferexhe, thote Sara. Njeherit me kete akt protestoj edhe kunder bindjeve muslimane se gruaja eshte vetem objekt dhe se ky akt eshte i imi i domosdoshem. Ferexhja i ndalon femrat te zhvillohen ne shume lami te jetes dhe ato nuk mund te i realizojne cellimet e tyre. Sara Azmeh nga Syrija me banim ne Oslo ka kulture muslimane dhe mori guximin per te kryer kete akt perkunder hudhjes se topave te pores te arazhuar nga indivit fanatik.
> Enderroj qe te merr fund nje ferexhe e madhe e zeze ne mes perendimit dhe botes muslimane. Enderroj qe grate muslimane te kene mundesi per te lezvizur jashte pa ferexhe, u tha Sara te pranishmeve ne kryeqytetin e Norvegjise.
> 
> Linku nga nje gazet norvegjeze sot:
> 
> http://www.vg.no/nyheter/innenriks/a...p?artid=551334


Me ne fund nje lajm qe i perket islamin qe e lexoj me qef.

Kur do vije ajo dite qe edhe ato te shkreta femra te kene guximin e Sares, kur do vije ajo dite qe njerezit mos te kene keto ndarje absurde fetare, ku mbi te gjitha islami veç perhap menjanimin dhe mbylljen ,fatkeqesisht me injarance dhe verberi.

----------


## goldian

do e vrasin te shkreten

----------


## [Perla]

Ne fakt po mendoja te njejten  :ngerdheshje: 

Mbase ka kerkuar azil fetar ne ndonje shtet tjeter lol

----------


## Alienated

> Ne fakt po mendoja te njejten 
> 
> Mbase ka kerkuar azil fetar ne ndonje shtet tjeter lol


Ishte ne Norvegji Sara - s'besoj qe do kerkonte nje shtet tjeter kur ajo tashme eshte ne nje SHTET TJETER.

Nje gjest simbolik i nje gruaje siriane ne Norvegji.
S'di pse ato tjerat e kane goditur me topa bore. Kjo ka te drejte te djege ferexhene ashtu sic ato tjerat kane te drejten per ta mbajtur ate. 

Publicitet...

----------


## Zombi

Sot morra kete card:

_"You can do almost anything
You put your mind to...
You can swim the deepest ocean and climb the highest peak
Be a doctor or fly a plane
You can face adversity and still walk tall
You are strong, beautiful, compassionate and much more than words could ever say
Today is yours and so is every other day."_

Qofte hapi i Sares frymezim per te tjerat. Fund erresires!

----------


## mia@

Edhe une jam dakort me Saren.Veshja duhet te behet ne menyre vullnetare.Mendimi im ky.

----------


## AnaH_M

sikur te ia kishin njerzit gajlen jetes se tyre dhe familjes se tyre aq sa ja kan islamit dhe muslimaneve ma mer mendja do kishin aritur dic me teper ne jeten e tyre,si nuk lat gje pa gjetur qe ka te bej me Islam

po kush esht mor ajo SAra,cka more se ka djegur ajo ferexhen e saj,po nuk do pyesim ne saren as askend tjeter se ne kemi katalog ne jeten tone ne kemi kushtetute dhe sipas asaj regullore ne jetojm e ai esht kurani,sjemi kapur as per sara as per papa as per askend tjeter,bile cuditerisht disa naiv mendojn se kjo pse ka djegur ferexhen e saj,edhe gjith bota islame do veproj si ajo,sa naivitet.....dhe nje desha te them,mos mendoni se dikush detyron dikend te mbulohet,cdo muslimane mbulohet vullnetarisht,sikur qe cdo tjeter del me mini vullnetarisht,asaj i pelqen njera e tjetres metoda tjeter e veshjes,dhe besoj se ska nevoj te komentohet shum e shum kjo tem me mir te mbyllet

----------


## DiAbLo-KiNg

trimeresh kjo sara bravo i qoft .

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Mendoj se grate duhet te permbajne gestin heroik te Sares, dhe nje here e pergjithmoni ti japin fund tiranise qe ushtrohet mbi ta fantiket musliman! 
Ferexhja kurre nuk ka qene dhe kurre nuk do te jete tradite islame. Ne asnje vend Kurani nuk detyron grate te mbajne ferexhe!
Eshte e vertete qe i urdheron qe te vishen me modesti , por nuk i detyron te vejne ferexhe.
Ferexhja, hixhabi, burka jane tradita arabe qe kane mbetur ne kete popull qe nga koha e xhailise (injorances) , kohe para se te shpallet feja islame.
Dhe arabet te cilat i kane praktikuar keto vese kae be c'mos qe perseri ti integrojne ne jeten e muslimanve keto tradita dhe kete e kane arritur permes haditheve ultra te rejshme qe ia kane atribuar profetit.   
Por e verteta vonon, por asnjehere nuk haron! 
Kjo moter e nderua ka gjetur te verten dhe si pasoje e kesaj ka reagur ne menyre heroike!

GV_USA

----------


## AnaH_M

> Mendoj se grate duhet te permbajne gestin heroik te Sares, dhe nje here e pergjithmoni ti japin fund tiranise qe ushtrohet mbi ta fantiket musliman! 
> Ferexhja kurre nuk ka qene dhe kurre nuk do te jete tradite islame. Ne asnje vend Kurani nuk detyron grate te mbajne ferexhe!
> Eshte e vertete qe i urdheron qe te vishen me modesti , por nuk i detyron te vejne ferexhe.
> Ferexhja, hixhabi, burka jane tradita arabe qe kane mbetur ne kete popull qe nga koha e xhailise (injorances) , kohe para se te shpallet feja islame.
> Dhe arabet te cilat i kane praktikuar keto vese kae be c'mos qe perseri ti integrojne ne jeten e muslimanve keto tradita dhe kete e kane arritur permes haditheve ultra te rejshme qe ia kane atribuar profetit.   
> Por e verteta vonon, por asnjehere nuk haron! 
> Kjo moter e nderua ka gjetur te verten dhe si pasoje e kesaj ka reagur ne menyre heroike!
> 
> GV_USA



aty me poshte ne nikun tend qendron "besimtar musliman" te kisha preferuar te nderosh me besimtar i perlyer nga disa ngjyra te cilat ti i din se c`´qellim kan,ose ti nuk e njeh mir fen tende,njera prej ketyre gjerave duhet te jete,ti mos flis per gjera qe sua ke haberin o burr,se te thuash dic apo te japesh vendim lidhur me fene dhe mos dijsh kjo te shpie ne zjarr,kush te tha ty se ferexheja ka mbetur nga koha e injorances,ateher edhe grat e pejgamberit dhe muslimaneve paskan qen injorante,shih,njeher te shkrova ne privat se shkrova dicka qe ska te bej me islamin edhe tash perseri po del me keshtu shkrime,me beso se vec dyshoj ne identitetin tend,seppse nje musliman i mire sepaku nuk shprehet keshtu si ti,dhe nje po te them,bej cte duash vec mos haro se munafiket jan me te keqij se te gjith.....ke frig nga Allahu dhe denimi i tij

----------


## Apollyon

> Pikerisht me 8 Mars Sara Azmeh nga Syrija me banim ne Oslo sot dogji ferexhen e grave muslimane ne Oslo, ne prani te 2000 personave. Si reagim ndaj ketij akti, disa gra muslimane te mbuluara me ferexhe hudhen topa bore drejt Sara Azmeh e cila edhe u godit ne koke. Sara mendon se ferexhja e gruas duhet te perdoret vullnetarisht nga gruaja dhe jo duke e detyruar ate apo femijet te perdorin ferexhen. Sipas saj ky eshte edhe nje segregacion i femrave. Duke e djegur kete ferexhe do te digjen edhe kodet qe jane te arhivuara në ketë ferexhe, thote Sara. Njeherit me kete akt protestoj edhe kunder bindjeve muslimane se gruaja eshte vetem objekt dhe se ky akt eshte i imi i domosdoshem. Ferexhja i ndalon femrat te zhvillohen ne shume lami te jetes dhe ato nuk mund te i realizojne cellimet e tyre. Sara Azmeh nga Syrija me banim ne Oslo ka kulture muslimane dhe mori guximin per te kryer kete akt perkunder hudhjes se topave te pores te arazhuar nga indivit fanatik.
> Enderroj qe te merr fund nje ferexhe e madhe e zeze ne mes perendimit dhe botes muslimane. Enderroj qe grate muslimane te kene mundesi per te lezvizur jashte pa ferexhe, u tha Sara te pranishmeve ne kryeqytetin e Norvegjise.
> 
> Linku nga nje gazet norvegjeze sot:
> 
> http://www.vg.no/nyheter/innenriks/a...p?artid=551334


Po ka lezet myslimanja qe kam un ne lagje, edhe kjo qe eshte ktu si puna ksaj rrin pa ferexhe, lyen pak buzet, ve syze dielli, shami ne koke, edhe eshte shum kinge.

Ferexhete jan shum te shpifura, si fantazma ne ecje!! Hiqini ato ferexhe o gra, se sju ben ferexheja myslimane te devotshme, por eshte zemra edhe ajo qe eshte ne zemer.. jo veshja.

----------


## altruisti_ek84

> Mendoj se grate duhet te permbajne gestin heroik te Sares, dhe nje here e pergjithmoni ti japin fund tiranise qe ushtrohet mbi ta fantiket musliman! 
> Ferexhja kurre nuk ka qene dhe kurre nuk do te jete tradite islame. Ne asnje vend Kurani nuk detyron grate te mbajne ferexhe!
> Eshte e vertete qe i urdheron qe te vishen me modesti , por nuk i detyron te vejne ferexhe.
> Ferexhja, hixhabi, burka jane tradita arabe qe kane mbetur ne kete popull qe nga koha e xhailise (injorances) , kohe para se te shpallet feja islame.
> Dhe arabet te cilat i kane praktikuar keto vese kae be c'mos qe perseri ti integrojne ne jeten e muslimanve keto tradita dhe kete e kane arritur permes haditheve ultra te rejshme qe ia kane atribuar profetit.   
> Por e verteta vonon, por asnjehere nuk haron! 
> Kjo moter e nderua ka gjetur te verten dhe si pasoje e kesaj ka reagur ne menyre heroike!
> 
> GV_USA




Hixhabi apo mbulesa e femres ne Islam eshte obligim per femren sikurse qe eshte namazi, ti je i lir ose e fal namazin ose se fal askush nuk te detyron askush me dhun ta falesh namazin, keshtu eshte edhe hixhabi mbulesa e femres eshte obligim nga Allahu qe femra per hir te Allahut te mbulohet, por ajo eshte e lir dhe me bindje te vet duhet te mbulohet jo me detyrim. Nuk ka dhun ne Islam

I nderuar me ket qe ke then me lart, ke ber automatikisht kufer dhe kujdes te kisha keshillu te pendohesh per ate qe ke then dhe ti kerkosh Allahut falje per ket gabim te rend qe ke ber.

Allahu te udhezoft

----------


## iliria e para

http://www.vgtv.no/?id=21484
Kliko dhe e shihni vet

----------


## strange

> trimeresh kjo sara bravo i qoft .


I thoshte një shok imi njehere një tjetri; sot vozita një X5, u lavdëronte.
Ky tjetri i tha, uhhh n... punë te madhe paske ba, hallku ne Hëne po shkon e ti X5 qe paske vozit. 

Edhe unë kësaj Sares i them nom te madh paske bo phiiiii....

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Ajo qe ka ber kjo perverzja eshte nje akt shum i ulet tipik i nje rrugaqeje te shitur per perendimin me qellime te caktuar kunder Islamit dhe duke u mundu me gjeste te ulta qyqare me njollos Islamin dhe duke paraqit shtrember dispozitat Islame se gjoja Islami e ka roberu femren. Me ksi gjestesh binden vetem ata qe jan te verber dhe akoma se kan gjet rrugen e vertet jetojn ne injoranc.
Te udhzuarit e Allahut vetem ndiejn keqardhje per te qe e ka ber ket gjest sepse me kete me se shumti kjo e ka demtuar veten e saj, sepse e ka hidheruar Allahun.

----------


## strange

o altruisti_ek84, po këta këtyre gjerave trimëri ju thonë, vjen ky çobani lart thotë "trimeresh" qenka, me një teme tjetër del njeri thotë kam djegur Kuranin, kur s'kan si te na tregojnë mençurin e tyre me te mire, na e tregojnë budallallëkun me te keq.

----------


## altruisti_ek84

> o altruisti_ek84, po këta këtyre gjerave trimëri ju thonë, vjen ky çobani lart thotë "trimeresh" qenka, me një teme tjetër del njeri thotë kam djegur Kuranin, kur s'kan si te na tregojnë mençurin e tyre me te mire, na e tregojnë budallallëkun me te keq.


Per veti e kan mos u merzit shum, ne e kemi obligim me ja tregu te verteten, rrugen e Allahut, pastaj keta se a pranojn apo jo eshte tjeter gje, une e lus Allahun qe ti udhezoj qe ta kuptojn se qka po bejn se hiq nuk jan te vetdishem se cfar demi po i bejn vetvetes.

----------


## Vista

Perderisa kishte femra tjera te mbuluara qe kundershtonin veprimin e saj  don te thot  se mbulesa seshte kurfar humbje lirije dhe kurfar pengese per tu zhvilluar ajo si femer dhe as qe eshte detyrim.
Tash spo e kuptoj nese ishte ajo e mbuluar ose vetem ka vendu at mbules koke sa per ta ber propaganden-provokimin ?

Ti thuhet e guximshme ? Me mir te ishte budalle , ndoshta keshtu Zoti e fal , se ta ket ber me vetdije kete , zor puna e saj.

Kjo po behet e rrezikshme , ateistet , gjithnje e me te rrezikshem , sot djegin mbulesen , neser librat fetar , pasneser objektet fetare (xhamite , kishat, sinagogat) ... 




> *....kunder bindjeve muslimane se gruaja eshte vetem objekt....*


Keta femra , me mire dot ishte te kerkonin te ndalohet prostitucioni ne Norvegji , sepse fatkeqesisht mbi 3000 femra ne Norvegji sot jan objekt seksual (prostituta).

Trishtim eshte kjo qe po ndodh , kjo per mua eshte cmenduri , keta po kerkojn te shkatrrojne femren , e jo ta bejn ate te lire.

----------


## Raim

> Mendoj se grate duhet te permbajne gestin heroik te Sares, dhe nje here e pergjithmoni ti japin fund tiranise qe ushtrohet mbi ta fantiket musliman! 
> Ferexhja kurre nuk ka qene dhe kurre nuk do te jete tradite islame. Ne asnje vend Kurani nuk detyron grate te mbajne ferexhe!
> Eshte e vertete qe i urdheron qe te vishen me modesti , por nuk i detyron te vejne ferexhe.
> Ferexhja, hixhabi, burka jane tradita arabe qe kane mbetur ne kete popull qe nga koha e xhailise (injorances) , kohe para se te shpallet feja islame.
> Dhe arabet te cilat i kane praktikuar keto vese kae be c'mos qe perseri ti integrojne ne jeten e muslimanve keto tradita dhe kete e kane arritur permes haditheve ultra te rejshme qe ia kane atribuar profetit.   
> Por e verteta vonon, por asnjehere nuk haron! 
> Kjo moter e nderua ka gjetur te verten dhe si pasoje e kesaj ka reagur ne menyre heroike!
> 
> GV_USA


Po me befason (per te keq) me disa shkrime kontravrze, duke mos analizu mire ate qe shkruan.

----------

